# New Shop



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes I have an electrician buddy; I am trying to work a bit without hardwiring everything just to make sure I like the layout.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

Wow, congrats on your moving up!

It also means your business is picking up, considerably I hope. So my question is: how you do that?  (That's the million dollar question right there :thumbup.

- I mean, are you focusing on any particular group of clientele to get more profit/jobs? Or "one size fits all" kinda deal?
- Does the current economy affect you at all? Or is it because most of other guys (cabinet makers) in the area are out of business so more business for you?

I'm researching my options on custom cabinet business. That's why I ... try to ask "intelligent" questions to get a true sense of should/not in getting started on this venture. But my questioning skills are not that great.  So that's all I can come up right now. Haha. 

So if you custom-cabinet makers/masters & cabinet pros out there can just chime in your opinions/advices, I'd greatly appreciate it.

I'll start another post on this too just to avoid hi-jacking this post.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> That is exactly the plan, material comes in by the table saw, moves to assembly area in the middle, and finished product stacked by the second door. Another happy note, shop is in an upscale suburb of Sacramento and is visible from a main street, *and we had 3 walk-ins’ today.* Old shop was in the ghetto and only walkups were bums.





DING! DING! DING! we have a winner:thumbsup:

Location, Location, Location:clap: That's excellent news man. I'd love to be in the position to move out of my garage and into a shop. The only walk-ins I get are nosy neighbors who want stuff for free.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Scribbles said:


> I know it is sad, but I am allergic to using credit to buy tools, it will cut 50" right of center, and the motor fried itself a couple years ago and was upgraded to 3hp. When it finally dies I will replace it with a real saw, but till then so many other tools to buy. On a happier note the planer started making funny noises today so I think a 20" planer will be ordered in a couple weeks.:clap:Everyone send the planer bad juju...


 
I was going to say ya need a new thickness planer. I think I may have the same one. It was my grandfathers, and is in his storage unit 1500 KM away... haven't seen the thing is quite some time. Along with it are all my shop tools (acquired from him). Your shop looks great, though. Can't wait to get mine set up... once I get out of the apartment life and into my own house.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

unhique said:


> Wow, congrats on your moving up!
> 
> It also means your business is picking up, considerably I hope. So my question is: how you do that?  (That's the million dollar question right there :thumbup.
> 
> ...


 
#1 bit of advice I can give you is keep your nut low! 

Not my wording but very effective, one of my mentors is a long time investment banker, he was a VP for Morgan Stanley, meril lynch and sever other companies. He looked at me one day and said you know what I have sold millions of dollars worth of stocks sitting on the craper, so why do you need fancy offices, and planes, and all the overhead. If you want to make it regardless of the economy just keep your dam nut low!

#2 find mentors, it does not matter what they do, but surround yourself with people that you want to be. Rember when your mother said you are who your friends are, she was right, well at least you will become who you spend time with.

Other than that do great work and don’t ever screw up! JK:thumbup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Good advice Scribbles---I've seen way to many businesses go under because the had to have all new equipment---Drowned in debt----

The tools don't make the craftsman---

I am sure that when you replace tools as they wear out you will get the most efficient replacements-

--Mike--


----------



## DeVoll Erosion (Oct 28, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Good advice Scribbles---I've seen way to many businesses go under because the had to have all new equipment---Drowned in debt----
> 
> The tools don't make the craftsman---
> 
> ...


That is the key to making a successful company! Go into it debt free so you have the best chance of success. If you cant go into it with very little or no debt then wait! If my company was not debt free i would most likely be out of business. Best of luck to you.

Oh and to the OP nice shop! Mine is 2800 sq ft (paid for:clap and i wish i had more, its amazing how quickly you can fill up a shop.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Stuff expands to fill the space available--------

Good luck,I hope you out grow that space,too.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Stuff expands to fill the space available--------
> 
> Good luck,I hope you out grow that space,too.



Wish my cash would expand to fill my bank account :laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Stuff expands to fill the space available--------
> 
> Good luck,I hope you out grow that space,too.


thanks for the kind words, and i really hope i do:thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i work out of a 14x30 shed/ garage, so a full size garage would be a vast improvement to me. i have a drawing i made to build a new shop, just need to make enough $ to pay for it. i have a long list of stuff to spend $ on (new furnace and a/c unit, water heater, tile for kitchen floor, new main bathroom, ect, and thats just the house.)
like scribbles, i wont go into debt to buy tools. i dont even have a credit card, i dont see the need. my house is the only debt i have and i am always trying to figure out how to get rid of that faster.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

chris klee said:


> i work out of a 14x30 shed/ garage, so a full size garage would be a vast improvement to me. i have a drawing i made to build a new shop, just need to make enough $ to pay for it. i have a long list of stuff to spend $ on (new furnace and a/c unit, water heater, tile for kitchen floor, new main bathroom, ect, and thats just the house.)
> like scribbles, i wont go into debt to buy tools. i dont even have a credit card, i dont see the need. my house is the only debt i have and i am always trying to figure out how to get rid of that faster.


 
I like the way you act. No credit cards. I only have one, with pretty small balance. I only use it to pay for things for my vehical. Or if I want to splurge and buy a new guitar....


----------

